# Newbie with a question re frozen day 6 blastocyst transfer?



## whensitmyturn? (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone I am new to this so please be nice to me!  
We have been trying for a baby for about 7 years, long time. We had lots of investigations etc before ivf including clomid for a year, it is unexplained but I do have an underactive thyroid and also polycystic on one side. I have had a failed iui, a failed ivf and a successful ivf with ohss, but unfortunately lost her at 14 weeks. Have just found out we had two embryos frozen from the successful cycle (no-one told me until I called to book another round of ivf!!) two isnt many but they said we might as well go ahead and transfer them and see what happens. Does anyone know of anyone having this type of transfer and it being successful? We are at sefc and their success rates are small because they havent done many in someone under 37. Also because its a later transfer does that mean I can do the preg test earlier or that just silly? Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya hun and welcome to FF 

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

There is a chatter thread for those attending the SEFC here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250120.msg4118731#msg4118731  Join in the ladies and ask any questions you may have.

Underactive thyroid chatter thread ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249528.0

I am so sorry to read of the loss of your little angel  You can talk to others who have been through the same here ... 
*Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## whensitmyturn? (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for this I will have a read and look at the links, I am currently in my 3rd FET cycle, so might try and link in with people who are having something similiar. Thanks again


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

You're welcome hun, also forgot to say, yes you should be able to test a bit earlier x


----------

